# Tescos for crossings



## ambegayo (Jan 7, 2007)

Could someone just run over the way you gain cheap crossings with Tescos vouchers, don't often shop there but would consider if it was worth it! What are we looking at - shopping wise to qualify?


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

We used the chunnel this year using Tesco vouchers, collected via club card points. It seemed straight forward and we went across FOC. Nomal shopping at Tescos and fuel it all adds up, then you look at the website for deals and follow the link, recommended . 

Piper1


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Tesco*

Hi

Have a read of this link.

Russell

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-47967.html


----------



## sandyketton (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi,
I've just bought a crossing using Tesco vouchers. 
The voucher face value was 40 pounds which convert to 160 travel value. Sufficient for a crossing in September.
The 40 pounds was from a spend of 4000 pounds but as I use a Tesco credit card for most things it has only taken about six months to accumulate the vouchers.
A 4% return on unavoidable spending is a fair return in my book...... and a holiday at the end of it.
Sandy


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

As the cheapsest way to cross the channel appears to be seafrance carnet tickets (£60 return) we decided not to use clubcard vouchers

So we paid seafrance with cash

And just ordered £100 of restaraunt vouchers so we'll have a few free meals out instead!!

So suggest you look at the bigger pictures as, IMO, using clubcard vouchers on Eurotunnel (at 2x price of Sea France) isn't a great use of them.

Anyway - in response to OP - to get £100 of deals; you need £25 of vouchers. Which at 1p per £ you spend means £2500 spend at Tesco!! (Or probably nearer £1000-1500 if you shop smart; register for all their clubs; and get extra points by any iffy means going!)

(Boy I sound tight - but - every little helps )


----------

